# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  18+ group is up and running, after a false start

## Total Eclipse

After a false start, the 18+ group is up and running. ::  As the name suggests, the group is for the discussion of sexual issues that relate to anxiety where members can talk freely, however, *Board Guidelines are still in effect*, any content, images or links of a graphic nature are prohibited. Please be patient, the group is moderated and of course only members over 18 can join, so your age needs to be checked.

Enjoy ::):

----------


## Ironman

Thank you for the work you put into this!  ::):

----------


## WintersTale

Thanks for this!  ::):

----------


## Anteros

Awesome!!!

----------

